# second round of cheese. first batch awesome



## mvincent42 (Nov 30, 2012)

So I wouldn't call the smoke blue but it is thin and white. Have my bass pro shop mes fired up and my 2lb of Cabot extra sharp white cheddar going. Sitting at 85 on smoker and 47 on internal cheese temp. Ready to go for 2 hours since my last batch was awesome after 2 weeks. QView coming on next post. Ice in water tray and frozen 2 liters under and frozen 1 liters over. Thanks to everybody last time that helped I think I have the technique down. Was great after 2 weeks smoking for holiday party now. A festivus for the restuvus!


----------



## mvincent42 (Nov 30, 2012)

2012-11-29_23-09-49_493.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 30, 2012


















2012-11-29_23-12-35_779.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 30, 2012


















2012-11-29_23-19-32_812.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 30, 2012


----------



## mvincent42 (Nov 30, 2012)

The pan in the middle has nothing to do with this smoke.....ignore the pan behind the curtain!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 30, 2012)

There's no need to IT cheese when you're smoking it. You do want to make sure the temp inside the smoker isn't more than 80 +/- or you might end up with a gooey mess.


----------



## mvincent42 (Nov 30, 2012)

the only reason i temp it is because i can.  Plus gives me a guide on when to open the smoker to cool it down.  last time i pulled it out when it was 90 just so i didnt end up with a gooey mess.  saw some great pics though on what happens when you let it go too long.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 30, 2012)

Lookin' Good!

I place my cheese in the freezer for about 45 minutes before I cold smoke

It's not frozen solid, but pretty darn cold

TBS is very difficult to achieve for cold smoking, but a nice steady light smoke is good

TJ


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice Mike. Haven't tried doing the Cabot's yet. Love their Seriously Sharp Cheddar. The Cabot's seems to be more moist than other bar cheese. Any pics of the finished product? What wood did you use? Did you experience any condensation on the bottles above dripping down onto your cheese?


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Smoked cheese - awesome!


----------



## mvincent42 (Nov 30, 2012)

Stupidly I did not get a pic of the finished product before i wrapped it but i will post the wrapped product in a little because otherwise it didnt happen, right?  I think its awesome that the white cheddar turns yellow. Really makes me feel like I accomplished something. I did not notice any extra moisture on the cheese from the bottles above the cheese but it really helped control the temp better than just below like I did last time. I didn't even have to change the ice in the water pan. I used hickory chips that the local wood store chips for me.  Awful nice of them. I am a fan of Cabot and tillamook but it seems like the tillamook black label has so much natural grease in it I might not want to smoke it. The only bad thing about the water bottles is that now when I put them in the cooler my beer smells like smoke. Ok so maybe its not all bad....


----------



## driedstick (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks good from here - congrats now the waiting game agian.


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 2, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Lookin' Good!
> 
> I place my cheese in the freezer for about 45 minutes before I cold smoke
> 
> ...


Now there is a "cool" tip!


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 2, 2013)

mvincent42 said:


> The pan in the middle has nothing to do with this smoke.....ignore the pan behind the curtain!


OK, Someone has to ask...what's in the pan???


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 6, 2013)

It was milk and garlic I was smoking for my cheeseburger mac and cheese balls for the nov/dec throwdown.  Use that, Velveeta, bacon and blue cheese to make my mac n cheese. Great for mashed potatoes too.


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Feb 13, 2013)

mmmm smoked beer is delicious! If you haven't tried it I recommend it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlenkerla I've had their Weizen and Urbock. Both very unique and tasty, if you ever come across it grab a bottle, or 2 or 3 lol. Once my friend gets his brewing situations established again im going to try smoking some barley for him, cant wait cheers!


----------

